# Overhead lifting device for milling machine



## malmac (Dec 9, 2021)

Well just completed the overhead lifting device for the milling machine. The main item is the super diving head..... I can't lift it on my own, so now it can come and go as required.




It's quite a simple set up with a block and tackle to do the lifting and an endless chain to move the lifted item along the rail.




The first part of the project was building a sturdy work bench to house the heavy items on. Here is the new workbench built out of recycled timber.



So nothing tricky, but very helpful, in making the workshop easier to utilize.
OK, back to work.


Regards


Mal
Australia


----------

